# Lump on doeling's tail….kind of gross picture….



## dhansen (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a 3 week old bottle baby doeling that has this very big lump on her tail.  It doesn't seem to hurt and it grows a little each day.  Any ideas what it is and what I do for it?
My herd is CAE/CL free…the buck and moms were all tested in Sept prior to breeding season.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm not sure what that is! 

Can you send a pic to your vet?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 7, 2015)

did she get poked by something?


----------



## dhansen (Apr 7, 2015)

I have no idea what that is and I have had goats for 10+ years!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 7, 2015)

It looks painful
I would agree with Goat Whisperer and send a pic to my vet


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 7, 2015)

Is it soft or hard, does it feel fluid filled?

I would have a vet check this.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 7, 2015)

It looks like it is soft but pictures are deceiving.  I concur with others that a vet visit is order.  It may be that it started out with something simple, like a sliver, but it looks to me that there is some kind of infection going on. Probably minor but I have sure never seen a cyst like that.


----------

